# CPC-A Looking for Job or Internship in the Detroit Area



## bea bright (Jun 6, 2012)

Beatrice Bright
P.O. Box 3013, Detroit, MI 48202-4313   (313)366-2988


EDUCATION

Madonna University – AAPC Certified ID# 01195292
Accelerated Medical Coding Training Program 
Livonia, MI
80 Hr. Completion   ICD-9-CM; CPT, HCPCS 	
02/11-05/11  GPA: 3.50

Wayne County Community College District
Medical Assistant in Medical Coding 				
Detroit, MI
One Year Course Study
08/09-12/10   GPA: 3.50												

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Madonna University - Livonia, MI   10/11-04/12
Assistant Educator - Volunteer  
Assisting with instruction for Medical Coding class using ICD-9, HCPCS, and 
CPT.  Helping students in all areas of coding using guidelines and preparation
for AAPC exam.												
Bartech Group - Detroit, MI 03/06-12/08
Accounts Payable Specialist, 
Mail distribution, sorting, batching, coding, invoice processing ERS and EDI payments
Using SAP as a contract employee for DTE Energy

Datamatics (Formerly CorPay Solutions) - Livonia, MI   04/03-03/06
Accounts Payable Analyst-Specialty Desk
Invoice Types i.e.: PO, Non-PO, Contracts, Freight, Sales, Use & Real Estate Tax payments.  Employee and Vendor Reimbursements
Using SAP

DTE Energy (Formerly Detroit Edison) - Detroit, MI  04/77-07/01
Accounts Payable Clerk, Specialist, Analyst
Consolidated payments of daily billings, Vendor Statement, Reconciliation, resolved billing discrepancies.  Met with Vendors, Buyers, and Contractors to enlighten all concerning the AP process
Using MMS, Imaging, and Entrex


----------

